# Christmas means ...



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

This is our first Christmas here. I didn't know what to expect.

Last week, a woman approached me and asked if her group could sing Christmas carols. I was prepared to give a donation if they were indeed from a church group. Her group never showed up.

Christmas Eve I cooked dinner for us and a couple of friends. Today, I cooked again to give away. As I was busy cooking, the doorbell rang. At the door were a woman (never saw her before) and two kids) and I could see about a dozen approaching. They were expecting me to give them something? I said, sorry, I am not prepared for this.

A little while later, a caretaker in the neighbood with his wife and kids came. Many others, some I've seen before, others were completely new to me. Merry Christmas! At this stage, I've lost it.

Christmas is sharing! I felt they were taking and demanding. 

Christmas is giving, NOT begging!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

esv1226 said:


> This is our first Christmas here. I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> Last week, a woman approached me and asked if her group could sing Christmas carols. I was prepared to give a donation if they were indeed from a church group. Her group never showed up.
> 
> ...


:tree:Merry Christmas :tree:

Looks like you're really in the "learning" mode for now. This kind of thing is a common and unfortunately accepted practice all over the Philippines. 
Even the local Barangay Police and also the men that collect your garbage will deliver an empty envelope to your house; All expecting $$$ for Christmas.

Parents here never seem to teach their children the difference between right and wrong in any aspect of life and this is just part of the sad result.

You'll see this everywhere you go from restaurants to malls and department stores. Children everywhere looking for handouts at Christmas.

In most cases we simply ignore the "seasonal" beggars as they most have homes and just trying to get extra cash.

At your home though, it's a good idea to give one or P200.00 to the garbage collectors to be nice and to help insure your trash gets collected as it should. But those coming to your door should not be entertained or given to. Even opening your door can be risky..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

esv1226 said:


> This is our first Christmas here. I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> Last week, a woman approached me and asked if her group could sing Christmas carols. I was prepared to give a donation if they were indeed from a church group. Her group never showed up.
> 
> ...


Welcome to philippines


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Giving season..What?*



esv1226 said:


> This is our first Christmas here. I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> Last week, a woman approached me and asked if her group could sing Christmas carols. I was prepared to give a donation if they were indeed from a church group. Her group never showed up.
> 
> ...


We gave to our house worker "Otek" he helps us with all the house maintenance tasks and then some, he's the go to guy we rely on to help us out (he put our roof back on after Typhoon Glenda) and during this time of season we gave him meat, rice, fruit salad and money but to every one else that gate is closed my doors are closed and I'm through being used as a door mat.

Posted several "No solicitation" signs two months ago after putting up with beggars and those that feel I'm Donald Trump or a tourist but after 5 years, I've had enough and no longer feel obligated and don't feel guilty if I take care of what's really important, my immediate family (In-laws, NOT) because when the chips are down it's just you and them.

Gates are a must, followed by secondary gates and I put my dog "Rocky" he's an up coming force to recon with tied to the gate door, sure is peaceful this year except for Rocky getting after the free loaders. :boxing:


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

esv1226 said:


> This is our first Christmas here. I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> Last week, a woman approached me and asked if her group could sing Christmas carols. I was prepared to give a donation if they were indeed from a church group. Her group never showed up.
> 
> ...


I agree. Today we were inundated with Aeta children singing and we had to pay them off to leave. After 3 groups had filtered thru, we went out for the rest of the day to avoid them. I do not remember this ever happening before.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> I agree. Today we were inundated with Aeta children singing and we had to pay them off to leave. After 3 groups had filtered thru, we went out for the rest of the day to avoid them. I do not remember this ever happening before.


Sounds like ya might have a new "local" on the security detail by your place and decided to let his *best friends* in..
I think where you are Jon, you can report it even to the SBMA Police to make sure that's the last time. If they are getting in then it's possible that other not so passive individuals might get or be let in as well..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome to PI. This is a begging country, it is in Manila a job for many. But Christmas is a time for giving, but if I gave to everyone I would be a beggar myself.
My wife's' family lines up expecting me to give them something. I give all the kids a 100 php but the adults line up too expecting something. So for them I say OK for each reindeer you name I'll give you 100 peso. No internet available. Needless to say they get 100 php cause they only know Rudolf. The folks that help me through out the year I always give a gift. The folks at the bank, the local guards. The nice lady at Wilcon. Before Christmas I get a bunch of change so when the kids come around there is something to give them or if we have food left over.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tell them technically Rudolph isn't one of them, that'll throw them off and be cheaper lol


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

jon1 said:


> I agree. Today we were inundated with Aeta children singing and we had to pay them off to leave. After 3 groups had filtered thru, we went out for the rest of the day to avoid them. I do not remember this ever happening before.


Yeah that even surprised me Jon and Jet. I'd figured you were at little more insulated from that at Subic. Glad to know all this before living there again! As for those helping etc, we've always tipped the garbage man even Here in WA in past just put of appreciation of a needed "dirty" job....plus he helps later by remembering that and takes extra trash we might put out time to time over the 1 can limit. Reckon like Mcalley gonna need a bigger dog! Merry Christmas Y'all !


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> Yeah that even surprised me Jon and Jet. I'd figured you were at little more insulated from that at Subic. Glad to know all this before living there again! As for those helping etc, we've always tipped the garbage man even Here in WA in past just put of appreciation of a needed "dirty" job....plus he helps later by remembering that and takes extra trash we might put out time to time over the 1 can limit. Reckon like Mcalley gonna need a bigger dog! Merry Christmas Y'all !


Easy to get on base in kalayaan

Binictin or cubi. Its no longer a military facility.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I agree. Today we were inundated with Aeta children singing and we had to pay them off to leave. After 3 groups had filtered thru, we went out for the rest of the day to avoid them. I do not remember this ever happening before.


I am going to talk with one of my Aussie friends who has strong ties with the Aeta and find out if this is a new wrinkle or an ongoing one. I don't want to upset the apple cart unnecessarily. Maybe the powers that be in the village were not even aware of the goings on??


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I just got done talking to a long time resident friend. He told me that he was caught off guard also, but as long as it was the Aetas that live in the Freeport, it is OK. So next year we will prepare some small sacks of rice vs. handing out money. This way they get some good benefit out of it and don't waste their money on stuff.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mountain, remote beggars*



Nickleback99 said:


> Yeah that even surprised me Jon and Jet. I'd figured you were at little more insulated from that at Subic. Glad to know all this before living there again! As for those helping etc, we've always tipped the garbage man even Here in WA in past just put of appreciation of a needed "dirty" job....plus he helps later by remembering that and takes extra trash we might put out time to time over the 1 can limit. Reckon like Mcalley gonna need a bigger dog! Merry Christmas Y'all !


These beggars are every where and get to all area's, they come to the gate and the begging from the older women sounds like a man is chanting, the ones in our area where robes or full body Muslim looking clothes, spooky when you here them, I now walk away and totally ignore them. 

Was amazed to find out that one of these families lives in town has a house but appears like she's not from here. Wife used to make me give them something or tell them no.... completely insane tactics here, just ignore them, don't be rude, don't look at them don't say anything, just walk away but easy to say I have a gate, if they don't go away and keep making what feels like embarrassing noise to intimidate you, turn on the TV loud or your stereo (also works for the in-laws). :bolt:

Pre-gate days the strangers would walk into our house, up stairs and into our bedroom, kept calling for the wife (house was under construction but blocked off some, no steel doors yet..LOL), municipality residents would walk up to our door and keep knocking calling for the wife till they get an answer, so we put up the large steel gate up by the road and secondary gates by each door entrance and get this, two gates inside the house, one at the bottom of the stairs and one at the very top.

I burn my trash in the back yard, it's a big back yard but if I didn't have this option I'd be tipping those garbage guys also, I also tip the bank guards, sometimes they give me fruits and one time an umbrella from our bank.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I was not so much upset about the Aeta kids, but by the maids and caretakers who took in relatives/kids. I've seen them in the neighborhood. They took advantage of Christmas to beg for "presents" and the expats were easy targets. 

A friend who's just vacationing was giving 100 pesos but got so mad when he found out that kids of the caretaker across the street were asking for "Merry Christmas".

In a way I did just fine. I said "sorry" to all those who came to our door. 

As planned, we delivered lunch to those who had to work Christmas day and two came to pick up Christmas lunch for their families.


----------

